# What else do you offer?



## Hapkid0ist (Nov 30, 2006)

Other than martial arts instruction, what else do you offer your student's? 
I try and do as much research as I can and share all the articles I run accross, we print news letters, and a list of events to include but not limited to:
Weapons Classes
Summer Camps
Inter-School Tournaments
Womens Self-Defense Classes
Visiting Instructors Seminars
Parents/Instructors Meetings
Parents/Child Workshops
Buddy Nights
Birthday Parties
Pizza Parties
Sleep-Overs
Movie Nights
Family Value Days
Hap Ki Do Bucks Days
Christmas Shopping Days
Student Study Hall

We also do what is called Hap Ki Do Bucks:

$ Hap Ki Do Bucks Days $

Hap Ki Do Bucks Days are special days each month in which students can receive discounts of up to 10% for merchandise purchased from the Chop Shop. Black Belt Club members may receive discounts of up to 15%. Any student of The I.H.M.U. whose tuition payments are current may use the Hap Ki Do Bucks. Hap Ki Do Bucks may not be transferred to another student. Only the issuing school will accept the Hap Ki Do Bucks. There are numerous ways in which Hap Ki Do Bucks are earned.

Receive one (1) Hap Ki Do Buck for:

Perfect attendance during the month.
Each special event attended.
Each belt exam taken.
Each student referral.
As a special reward from the instructor.
For each A and B grades on a students report card.

Hap Ki Do Bucks will also be accepted for some special events. Advance notice will be
given for these events.

Special Events

There are plans for many special events during the year. Some are social events while others are for continuing your education in training of the martial arts. All of the special events have value to the students in one-way or the other. While your attendance to these events is not mandatory, it is highly recommended that you at least attend some of them. Some of the special events are listed below, but the list may be modified due to conditions beyond our control.

Weapons Classes
Summer Camps
Inter-School Tournaments
Womens Self-Defense Classes
Visiting Instructors Seminars
Parents/Instructors Meetings
Parents/Child Workshops
Buddy Nights
Birthday Parties
Pizza Parties
Sleep-Overs
Movie Nights
Family Value Days
Hap Ki Do Bucks Days
Christmas Shopping Days
Student Study Hall

More events may be scheduled during the year, as conditions warrant. Some events may have a minimum charge to cover the cost of the event. We will attempt to keep these charges to a minimum.
or

$ Hap Ki Do Bucks Days $

Special Events

We are offering a new way to earn Hap Ki Do Bucks and use them for 100% of your Martial arts supply purchase!!!!!

Here is what we are offering to you. We will be doing a New Student Competition for 
Hap Ki Do Bucks. This competition will take place in 3 month intervals. Here is how it works

1 Hap Ki Do Buck for each person you get to sign up for our introductory special.
3 Hap Ki Do Bucks for each of those same students who stay on after their special is up.

The student with the most people signed up at the end of the competition will get a gift certificate valued at 50 Hap Ki Do Bucks that may be redeemed at our Chop Shop at full value. (Any purchase past the $50 value must be covered by the student and can not be used in conjunction with any other Hap Ki Do Bucks. Hap Ki Do Bucks may only be redeemed at the Chop Shop at the end of the New Student Competition.)

More events may be scheduled during the year, as conditions warrant. Some events may have a minimum charge to cover the cost of the event. We will attempt to keep these charges to a minimum.

So what do you do?

Feel Free to use anything you see!​


----------



## searcher (Nov 30, 2006)

Outside of our MA instruction we offer personal training and group fitness classes.   We offer a large variety of MA's at our school.   It is good to have several different arts represented by different instructors.   We try to do demos as often as we can, plus we do try to go to tourneys of varying types.   I also try to get my students to do things together outside of class.  One of our big things is paintball.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

We try and be like a family in the school I run we help them with homework since most of my BB where or still our teachers. We also offer way to help the community every chance we get.
We will help them find counselling if need be nd also help them find jobs if all possible.

Like I said we will do what ever we can to help if they reallyneed and want us to help them


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 1, 2006)

We have or do offer a wide range of classes:

Weapons
Yoga
Kickboxing
Gymnastics

We also do other special events:

Birthday parties
Sleep overs
Holiday Parties
Tournaments
Fund Raiser for charity

We also offer other incentives:

Each student has the chance to earn "Honor Points" each class for good behavior and effort. There is a store and they may redemn these "Honor Points" for different items. We have things that can be purchased for 1 "Honor Point" so they can get something right after class for our kids who need immediate gratification and then there are items that cost hundreds of points that takes months to save up for (you would be surprised at how many kids save)


----------

